# Would you like some porn?



## Leon Wit (Jan 2, 2017)

Should I be drawing porn for you?  It's a big market, according to statistics, but I want to hear it from you all, first hand.  Is this something that would help me on my way to being a successful artist?  Do you want to see porn?  Or am I to be surprised and find out you don't want porn?  Is it all a myth?

Fill me in on the details, please.

Also, enjoy some art, so you have reference for what I do:  


Spoiler




















Thank you for your replies!


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't think you're supposed to do that here ...


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 2, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> I don't think you're supposed to do that here ...


I'm sorry.  Am I breaking the rules?  My references are all SFW.  So, I'm confused.


----------



## Alpine (Jan 2, 2017)

I think as long as you're not directly posting NSFW images here you should be fine. I've seen a number of NSFW links (obviously warning NSFW) and requests for that kind of art and they haven't gotten the banhammer.

Edit: I'd recommend finding the forum rules to make sure you're fine


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 2, 2017)

Alpine said:


> I think as long as you're not directly posting NSFW images here you should be fine. I've seen a number of NSFW links (obviously warning NSFW) and requests for that kind of art and they haven't gotten the banhammer.


Thank you!


----------



## Mobius (Jan 2, 2017)

Drawing dicks is an artist's rite of passage.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2017)

Regarding the Original Poster's question, I draw adult content now and then, but all of my most popular content is just regular stuff. 
I don't think the old adage that porn will solve everything is really true. 

I'm not sure whether popularity in artistic social networks has as much to do with technical ability as it does the ability to manipulate the network.


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 2, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Regarding the Original Poster's question, I draw adult content now and then, but all of my most popular content is just regular stuff.
> I don't think the old adage that porn will solve everything is really true.
> 
> I'm not sure whether popularity in artistic social networks has as much to do with technical ability as it does the ability to manipulate the network.


Is porn a method in manipulating the network?


----------



## Zipline (Jan 2, 2017)

porn is gross. 
But fetishes... I can get behind that. ;3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2017)

Leon Wit said:


> Is porn a method in manipulating the network?



I think it's more about having the right friends and connections so that other users actually see your content. You could have brilliant content, but if nobody knows who you are, nobody is going to find it.

The flip side is that some people produce shit content, but everybody knows them, so they get a tonne of attention for it anyway.


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 2, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it's more about having the right friends and connections so that other users actually see your content. You could have brilliant content, but if nobody knows who you are, nobody is going to find it.
> 
> The flip side is that some people produce shit content, but everybody knows them, so they get a tonne of attention for it anyway.


Before diverting too much.  Are you saying that if I had a gallery with no porn in it, I could be a successful artist?  Or are you saying I should be having both porn and connections?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 2, 2017)

Draw what YOU want to draw!
if you want to draw erotic art, have at it. FA users have the option to hide mature submissions if they want so you're not hurting anybody by posting it. Erotic art can certainly brings in the pervert crowd but it can also draw in the refined and tasteful crowd too. The concept may surprise some people but you CAN appreciate nudity in art without hands down your pants! it's all about presentation. if your art is simply nude and tasteful, you'll probably attract a mix but if you concentrate on XXX material you might attract a few creeps. Still, users on FA are still FAR MORE respectful than dA, though, as FAR as erotic furry arts go. in short: Even prudes can watch and enjoy your art so long as you present a mix of material but it's hard to deny, bewbs, vagoos and dongs will draw in a wider crowd.

i for one would like to see more of your work and style.


----------



## Zenoth (Jan 2, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Draw what YOU want to draw!


^ This.   If you want to draw sexy art then do it.


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 2, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Draw what YOU want to draw!
> if you want to draw erotic art, have at it. FA users have the option to hide mature submissions if they want so you're not hurting anybody by posting it. Erotic art can certainly brings in the pervert crowd but it can also draw in the refined and tasteful crowd too. The concept may surprise some people but you CAN appreciate nudity in art without hands down your pants! it's all about presentation. if your art is simply nude and tasteful, you'll probably attract a mix but if you concentrate on XXX material you might attract a few creeps. Still, users on FA are still FAR MORE respectful than dA, though, as FAR as erotic furry arts go. in short: Even prudes can watch and enjoy your art so long as you present a mix of material but it's hard to deny, bewbs, vagoos and dongs will draw in a wider crowd.
> 
> i for one would like to see more of your work and style.


Hmm, I have drawn what I want for 6 years, with no success in sight.  I need to provide a service for something that people need.  Then, in return, people support me for it.  A symbiotic relationship.  Porn/fetishes seems to be artistic need that a lot of people have.  So, maybe I should provide it.

You would like to see more of my work in general or as porn?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 2, 2017)

Try posting an advertisement in the Art Sales and Auctions.  There is a Getting Started sticky at the top, written up by one of the moderators here, and some older ones with things like pricing advice and section guidelines.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 2, 2017)

Leon Wit said:


> You would like to see more of my work in general or as porn?


Either! it's genuinely adorable. Your colors reminds me of Lisa Frank.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 3, 2017)

I read the title of the thread with the voice of the weapons merchant from RE 4 
I don't enjoy furry porn especially. Drawing porn as a means to achieve popularity is not something I would do. Then again, what do I know, I don't draw.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2017)

Leon Wit said:


> Before diverting too much.  Are you saying that if I had a gallery with no porn in it, I could be a successful artist?  Or are you saying I should be having both porn and connections?



The first one. You only have to draw adult content if *you* want to. Plenty of people draw porn and are completely unsuccessful.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 3, 2017)

Would you like to_ draw_ some porn, on a constant basis? If so, do so. I find it kind of strange to base your artistic preferences and perspectives on how many people like to flop their dicks around anthro images  "Smut-for-popularity" is, as it was mentioned above, an easier way to get good money and quickly grow a fanbase, but if you really want to be successful with that, you can forget about artistic integrity or personal preferences (really, prepare to draw a lot of crappy content, often for crappy people, and cater_ a lot_), not to mention that said fanbase will be a very fleeting one. Building a success on creating stuff you like is much harder, but also infinitely more rewarding in a long run - your fanbase will be a constant one (which means increasingly more expensive commissions from the same people), you will be respected much more by fellow artists, and you won't have to compromise your personal taste, which usually results in more unique and high-quality artwork. That doesn't exclude drawing porn (again, if you like smutty furs, go for it), it's just that putting heart and hard work to your craft instead of pandering to particular audience is more preferable in a long run, so you should just do what you want to do with said craft and not bother with such questions too much.


----------



## Pinsley (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm gonna pitch in a little.
Very good way to find exposure is also fanart of any sort. If something is popular at the time (say pokemon game was released not so long ago) there will be alot of searches for specific pokemon, name of the pokemon... stuff. If you can jump of right fanarts, or keep drawing fanarts for specific fandom you might actually gain huge followership as well (i know personally a few names of artists that became big because of fanart)


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 4, 2017)

I think a better question is: what kind of art are you willing to spend money on? If people only buy porn then clearly that would be the direction to go in. If they are interested in buying other types of art we need to know what that is.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 7, 2017)

Pinsley said:


> I'm gonna pitch in a little.
> Very good way to find exposure is also fanart of any sort


Renamon fanart ALONE will get you exposure, especially if it's of the sexy variety.
...'cept Renamon's kinda hard to draw _NOT_ sexy. He/she is sexy by design.


----------



## Elf-cat (Jan 7, 2017)

Hell yes, but what's the catch?


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 7, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> ...'cept Renamon's kinda hard to draw _NOT_ sexy. He/she is sexy by design.


lol no


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 7, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> lol no


You disagree? Subjectively, Renamon is designed with "sexy" features. Unclothed except for arm sleeves, slim (athletic figure), white leotard-esque white fur down front with "socks",  plus the poofy chest tuft that gave the impression of ample bust. There are -of course- more deets but those are what i'm referring to. Whether you're _aiming_ to draw sexy or not, Renamon's _prominent features_ are universally "sexy". My point being that those features define the character's design. i'm not saying that all Renamon drawings are sexy, though. i've seen some fugly 'mons but Ren's design is like Jessica Rabbit's; even if you don't find the _character_ particularly sexy, their _features_ are commonly regarded as such.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 7, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You disagree? Subjectively, Renamon is designed with "sexy" features. Unclothed except for arm sleeves, slim (athletic figure), white leotard-esque white fur down front with "socks",  plus the poofy chest tuft that gave the impression of ample bust. There are -of course- more deets but those are what i'm referring to. Whether you're _aiming_ to draw sexy or not, Renamon's _prominent features_ are universally "sexy". My point being that those features define the character's design. i'm not saying that all Renamon drawings are sexy, though. i've seen some fugly 'mons but Ren's design is like Jessica Rabbit's; even if you don't find the _character_ particularly sexy, their _features_ are commonly regarded as such.


Really dunno about the "sexy prominent features" - in its original, non-fan design, Renamon looks like your typical "kemono" beast from shounen manga/anime - you can find likes of these in Hunter x Hunter, YuYu Hakusho, One Piece, you name it. A rather classic design, both appealing and simple enough to draw with ease in complex scenes. Easy to pervert too, but IMO the sexiness is more in your head - I watched Digimon a lot with my friends and relatives back in the day, and neither of them was like, "Damn, this char is really kind of risky, why would they put that in a children cartoon?" (unlike, for example, Jessica Rabbit or Rouge the Bat, who _were_ quite saucy by design). And again, it's not like creators tried to do anything sexy or suggestive with character's personality or put it into sexually suggestive situations - it's your typical smug/edgy shounen hero doing your typical smug/edgy shounen stuff. Maybe there was a chain reaction that resulted in Renamon becoming a fap icon of the fandom (which is a common thing with both furries and otakus), but I fail to see how it was "sexy by design" - it's a basic "kemono" look and a typical-for-the-genre personality, nothing even remotely suggestive or questionable.

(either way, I would want to bring that debate into conversations if it's not over, since I don't want to go off the topic too much with that thread  )


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 7, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> (either way, I would want to bring that debate into conversations if it's not over, since I don't want to go off the topic too much with that thread  )


Noted.

-Buuuuuuuuut to be fair, it's still somewhat related. The OP wanted to know if erotic artwork is necessary for earning viewership. i would argue that while, yes, there is certainly a market for fap-fodder, it doesn't take overly sexualized characters to appeal to those who appreciate "sexy" characters. Renamon is a good example of a "sexy" character (imo) who doesn't have to be overly sexified. You can appeal to viewers on both sides of the potentially proverbial perverted coin. She doesn't need to be nude and spread eagle to appeal to furverts or upright and modest to appeal to prudes. JUST Renamon being Renamon is enough.

Before i knew about attraction to fully fuzzy furries, i liked Renamon as a "sexily" designed character before i knew that people were into that! She isn't overly sexualized in the show but that didn't matter. i still saw the sex-appeal in her fur design, anatomy, etc. before having what most in the fandom call "the furry awakening". The girls i went to school with were in agreement, actually. "Why does it look like she's wearing a bathing suit?", "All she's wearing is gloves [sic] but she's still naked. Can they show that on TV?". With or without "furry attraction", kids i knew saw the same thing i did.

Renamon fanart is still a good idea for exposure because of the rampant fangasm associated with the character. "Renamon" ranks high on the list of searched furry character, X rated or otherwise. She's a sexualised furry icon but she doesn't need nipples'n'vagoo to catch the awe of perverts...or ire of prudes.

Either way, it's not really necessary or a debate i intend to argue with/for. [/debate]


----------

